# Golden Retriever for Adopting in Erie, PA



## Karen519

*MudE*

MudE

When possible please always email the Golden Rescues for them!
I just emld. three Golden Rescues for this baby!!
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Karen519

*email from Wags*

I just got this email from MIKE of Wags (With a Golden Spirit):

Greetings Karen:

Thank you for the update, we will call and let you know the outcome. It is folks like you that give a second chance to these less-fortunate orphans. We do not routinely go out and do a search and based on your kindness and concern will have to start.


Raise most needed resources for With A Golden Spirit, Inc. (WAGS) or your favorite charity by searching the internet or shopping on line withGoodSearch

goodsearch - Web search, coupons, dining & deals for 100,000+ causes!


----------



## mudEpawz

Thanks Karen519! 

Is there a thread or a website that lists American Rescues? I only have the contacts here in Canada. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## mylissyk

mudEpawz said:


> Thanks Karen519!
> 
> Is there a thread or a website that lists American Rescues? I only have the contacts here in Canada.
> 
> Thanks!!!


All the US rescues are listed on the GRCA website, as well Canada and UK rescues.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## mudEpawz

mylissyk said:


> All the US rescues are listed on the GRCA website, as well Canada and UK rescues.
> 
> National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


bookmarked!


----------



## Karen519

*MudE*

MudE

Glad you bookmarked them. Mike called to check on this pup, but the place was closed. Will keep trying until he gets through!



Elmo


Golden Retriever: An adoptable dog in Erie, PA 

Large • Baby • Male 



All dog adoptions include a deworm, flea control, 30 days of free pet insurance* and a wellness exam from Camboro Vet. 

Dog adoptions require a "meet and greet" with your other dogs. If you are coming to meet a dog for adoption, please bring your dog along.

More information on adoption policies can be found at:

Surrender/Adoption Policy

To find out more about this pet, see other pets we have for adoption or to find out more about our shelter visit us at www.theannashelter.com.


More about Elmo
Spayed/Neutered • Up-to-date with routine shots 

Elmo's Contact Info

The A.N.N.A. Shelter Inc., Erie, PA 
814-451-0230
Email The A.N.N.A. Shelter Inc.
mailto:[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Elmo PFId#25146481
See more pets from The A.N.N.A. Shelter Inc. 
http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?shelterid=PA408
For more information, visit The A.N.N.A. Shelter Inc.'s Web site.
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/PA408.html


----------



## Karen519

*Elmo*

I sent another email to Mike Davin of WAGS rescue, to see if Elmo still needs adoption or rescue!


----------



## Karen519

*Mike*

Mike from WAGS, sent me this update this morning, on little Elmo.

Hi Karen:

Yes, they called me back yesterday and told me that they had many applicants. I will follow up with them on Tuesday. We have found since our formation in 1998 that shelters would call us for help. However, over the past two years, shelters will do the placement. We are called when they cannot place the golden generally old age or other challenges.


----------



## Karen519

*Adopted!!!*

Received this wonderful news from Mike of WAGS!!

As promised, the shelter called me tonight and Elmo was adopted on Saturday. They would not give me any particulars but trust that they perform their due diligence, i.e., vet reference check, home visit, etc. Again, thank you for your concern and our prayer is that all strays would get the attention that the beloved golden get daily. Mike


----------

